# Betta Nano Cube from J&K



## ghostsword (16 Jul 2010)

The tank now, with only four Fresh Water spotted Nerites on it:

It has Crypto parva, hairgrass, Marsilea H, some strands of Lileaopsis B and Fontinalis.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jul 2010)

The light on these apparently produce a very reasonable 30par, which means you should be able to grow a very nice range of things if you're co2 is good, keep us posted. 
It's a nice scape too, though I think the two bits of wood would be better on tilted into the scape to provide a focal point closer to golden section.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Jul 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The light on these apparently produce a very reasonable 30par, which means you should be able to grow a very nice range of things if you're co2 is good, keep us posted.
> It's a nice scape too, though I think the two bits of wood would be better on tilted into the scape to provide a focal point closer to golden section.




Thanks.. 

So I could tilt the wood into the scape, meaning into the right? The light is pretty good, I got two of them. 

I dose EI, 90% WC weekly, and dose 1ml of Easycarbo daily. Only four nerites on it now. 

What is hard for me is to find some plants for it. I was thinking about Micranthemum Micrantoides. Alternatively I can let the hairgrass and liliaopsis take over.


----------



## Gill (16 Jul 2010)

really liking this scape


----------



## ghostsword (19 Oct 2010)

The nerites disapeared, maybe the water is too acid. 

Got two or three Cherry Shrimp on it.


----------



## Gill (19 Oct 2010)

Looking Good, Have you thought about using Pond Hairgrass. I am using it as a background plant like vallis. And It looks really good. Alot brighter green than dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## ghostsword (19 Oct 2010)

That would be a good idea.  Will look for it.

What I found about the tank is that 20cm square is limited to what I can plant on it, and floor space is limited. I had a rock on it, but was taking too much space, so I took it out. 

I was expecting the tenellus to spread out, but it is being very slow to do it, although the only CO2 I got is the water from the main tank, as if I put Easycarbo on the tank, the shrimp will not last long.


----------



## Gill (19 Oct 2010)

yeah the limited footprint is a planting issue, but that i like as a challenge. It make for a more interesting scape.


----------

